# Monoculturas de pinheiro no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo



## frederico (15 Mai 2015 às 04:40)

*Durante os últimos quadros comunitários de apoio os governos em colaboração com as autarquias e proprietários locais decidiram repetir no Algarve o erro cometido no século XIX e ao longo do século XX no Norte e Centro de Portugal. Com o pretexto do combate à desertificação e da recuperação da floresta, ideia bem acolhida pela população em geral, inculta no que concerne à temática, foram plantadas milhares de hectares de terras abandonadas com pinheiro-manso nos concelho de Castro Marim, Alcoutim, Tavira, Mértola ou Almodôvar. *

Duas a três décadas depois, os pinheiros por lá continuam, raquíticos, uma vez que a espécie não pertence a este meio. Diziam os engenheiros florestais que a azinheira e o sobreiro não eram uma boa opção para _reflorestar_, pois não crescem nestes solos degradados. Ora eu não sou engenheiro florestal, mas conheço como ninguém estas serras: e poderia dar a conhecer a estes ditos engenheiros inúmeros locais onde a regeneração natural se faz sem intervenção humana, e onde azinheiras e sobreiros crescem em condições à partida inóspitas.

Presume-se que no tempo da ocupação romana a serra ainda estaria coberta por densas florestas, compostas essencialmente por carvalhos, sobreiros, azinheiras e outras espécies como o castanheiro ou o medronheiro. Contudo, provavelmente a partir da ocupação árabe, teve início um longo processo de desarborização, levado a cabo principalmente pelos pastores: e o fogo foi o seu principal aliado. Por sua vez as necessidades de madeira no litoral eram elevadas, para a produção de carvão, para os fornos de pão e de cal, ou para a produção naval. *Uma vez que o sobreiro fornecia cortiça e a azinheira bolota para os animais, as primeiras árvores a desaparecer foram os carvalhos e as árvores típicas das galerias ripícolas. No século XVIII ainda havia castanheiros nas serranias do sotavento mas no final do século XX a espécie já estava confinada à serra de Monchique, onde escasseava. *

Na primeira metade do século XX extensas áreas da serra foram desmatadas durante as famigeradas *Campanhas do Trigo*. Os mais idosos das aldeias das serras do sotavento ainda recordam os tempos em que «não havia um palmo de terra que não estivesse cultivado». Além do trigo e do centeio foram foi também desenvolvida a produção de frutos secos, amêndoas, alfarroba e figo. Esta tentativa de aproveitamento agrícola foi um desastre ecológico, agravando a erosão dos solos e a desertificação natural da serra. Foi também um erro económico. Ao contrário do que sucedia nas terras férteis das campinas de Faro, Olhão ou Luz de Tavira, na serra os solos eram delgados, secos e pouco produtivos. Foi ainda durante a primeira metade do século XX que o lobo-ibérico desapareceu das serranias algarvias. E outras espécies como o lince-ibérico ficaram à beira da extinção.

A partir dos anos 70 com a emigração e o despovoamento vem a regeneração natural e o sobreiro e a azinheira começam timidamente a ocupar algumas áreas da serra. Contudo, os grandes fogos e mais recentemente a doença do sobreiro destruíram os bosquetes formados nas últimas décadas.

*Se já não bastavam os incêndios e as doenças, entretanto surgiu uma nova ameaça à serra. A monocultura de pinheiro-manso.* Com uma justificação técnica altamente contestável, o pinheiro-manso foi a espécie escolhida para «reflorestar» a serra. Os proprietários aderiram muito bem a este programa de «reflorestação», afinal havia elevadas quantias de dinheiro de subsídios comunitários para receber. Foi um El Dorado para as aldeias e montes, mas um erro ambiental e económico que pagaremos bem caro nas próximas décadas. E uma vez que se aproxima um novo quadro comunitário de apoio, o fantasma da monocultura de pinheiro está de volta.

Infelizmente por falta de instrução ambiental as populações locais e até muitos «licenciados» não percebem a *importância económica da floresta nativa algarvia*. A *castanha* é um produto alimentar muito saudável que está a ser redescoberto e com elevado preço. *O Algarve produzia no passado a primeira castanha que chegava aos mercados.* O *castanheiro* poderia ser replantado nas encostas setentrionais das serras de Monchique e do Caldeirão. A *cortiça* verá o seu valor comercial crescer nas próximas décadas. O *azinhal* é o ambiente ideal para a criação sustentável de gado. As galerias ripícolas protegem os cursos de água do assoreamento, previnem cheias, regulariam caudais e algumas espécies fornecem uma madeira de elevada qualidade. As plantas aromáticas e os arbustos da serra têm um valor medicinal que está ainda por explorar. Os solos da serra são frágeis e a única alternativa viável para esta área é a floresta nativa. Não vale a pena insistir-se na exploração agrícola ou em culturas de pinheiro e de eucalipto. *Em boa verdade, o povoamento humano de vastas áreas da serra algarvia é historicamente recente e vê-se agora que foi um erro.* Importa sublinhar que a serra algarvia tinhas várias espécies de carvalho: _Quercus robur, Quercus faginea, Quercus canariensis, Quercus marianica_ (há quem considere este híbrido uma espécie) e talvez _Quercus pyrenaica_. 

*Na província de Huelva, na serra de Aracena, ainda se pode observar a floresta típica das serranias do sudoeste ibérico*. Os espanhóis ainda preservam um modelo económico sustentável, baseado na produção de castanha, cortiça e porco-ibérico, com alguma actividade industrial associada. A maior parte do núcleo central da serra de Huelva está ocupada com floresta nativa, e nela ainda ocorrem em abundância espécies árboreas que se encontram localmente extintas no Algarve: _Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur, Quercus faginea ou Quercus canariensis. _Conservo em casa um ramo de _*Quercus robur estremadurensis* _que colhi na estrada que liga Almonaster a Aracena. Sim, houve alvarinho nas serras algarvias, e ainda há nas serras andaluzas, onde a espécie ocorre perto das linhas de água.

Para recuperar a vegetação das serras algarvias não é necessário despejar milhões de euros de dinheiro dos contribuintes. Basta instruir as populações locais e auxiliar a natureza no seu trabalho. Por exemplo, as lavouras não deveriam ser permitidas pois são as responsáveis pela disseminação da doença do sobreiro. Todos os anos as populações locais deveriam fazer a colheita manual de bolotas para depois espalhá-las pela serra em áreas desprovidas de vegetação arbórea. A remoção dos caniçais que ladeiam os cursos de água é fundamental, pois a cana, além de ser uma infestante, compete com a vegetação ripícola nativa. *No futuro o gado deveria voltar a algumas áreas da serra, pois ajuda a controlar o crescimento dos matos e assim previne a ocorrência de fogos.* No entanto, este regresso tem se ser bem pensado, para não prejudicar a regeneração do estrato arbóreo. É uma pena que no Algarve poucos pensem assim. A* miséria material que resultará da continuação dos fogos, da cultura de cereais, da monocultura de pinheiro e de eucalipto e de outros erros ambientais e económicos não terá para já fim nas próximas décadas. *


----------



## james (15 Mai 2015 às 10:48)

E esse tipo de monoculturas são muito boas para a propagação de incêndios . E depois somos o pais da Europa que tem mais incêndios , só temos incendiários , e só malandros , etc .

Mas quem e o incendiário ?

Essa figura diabólica e misteriosa que quando o tempo aquece aparece em todo o lado e incendiando tudo , o responsável por todos os nossos males .

As politicas desastrosas das monoculturas aliadas a comportamentos criminosos por dolo ou por negligencia são os grandes responsáveis pelos incêndios ( sim , quando o ti Manel da aldeia y provocar um incêndio por ter feito uma queimada e provocado um gigantesco incêndio com enorme gastos econômicos para o Estado naa suas varias vertentes , quando o ti Manel for responsabilizado pelo seu ato de ter feito uma queimada com temperatura de 30 graus, HR de 12 % e vento forte de Leste , quando deixarem de desculpalibilizar o ti manel com o azar ou coisas do diabo e o ti Manel for uns bons anos para a cadeia , talvez comece a baixar o numero absurdo de ignições que temos  ) .

Estou perfeitamente de acordo com o que diz o Frederico , as florestas nativas só tem vantagens a todos os
Níveis e não e preciso ter um curso para ver isso .


----------



## frederico (15 Mai 2015 às 11:24)

As serras como o Caldeirão e Monchique não podem ter nem agricultura nem silvicultura. Os espanhóis perceberam isso muito antes de nós. Os romanos também perceberam isso quando conquistaram o sudoeste ibérico. Para a agricultura há as campinas do litoral, as mesmas que estão a ser ocupadas com betão, estaleiros, campos de golfe. Há uns anos Francisco Amaral defendia que o futuro de Alcoutim passava pela floresta e pelo turismo. Mas que floresta? Aqueles pinheiros raquíticos que têm mais de 20 anos e não crescem? Aquilo vale a pena? Não o ouvi falar no montado ou no gado. Mas naqueles anos havia dinheiro de subsídios para «pinheirização» em massa, dava emprego e deu fortuna a muitos proprietários de terras.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2015 às 14:40)

@frederico, quando fazes esse tipo de comparações tens em conta o que o clima mudou entre o tempo dos romanos e a actualidade?

Compreendo perfeitamente que haja castanheiros em Aracena. Está a uns 700m de altitude, e tem serras que superam os 1000m. Têm uma temperatura média no inverno que ronda os 7-8ºC, etc.

Em termos de rentabilidade e qualidade, que importância tem a castanha no Algarve?
Mesmo a serra de Monchique, que beneficia da altitude, não tem uma qualidade de castanhas que se possa comparar ao nordeste, beira interior, etc.


----------



## frederico (15 Mai 2015 às 15:56)

AnDré disse:


> @frederico, quando fazes esse tipo de comparações tens em conta o que o clima mudou entre o tempo dos romanos e a actualidade?
> 
> Compreendo perfeitamente que haja castanheiros em Aracena. Está a uns 700m de altitude, e tem serras que superam os 1000m. Têm uma temperatura média no inverno que ronda os 7-8ºC, etc.
> 
> ...



*Em relação aos romanos*: sabe-se que não povoaram a serra e ficaram pelo litoral e pelo barrocal. O aproveitamento agrícola e a desflorestação do litoral e do barrocal algarvio são até anteriores à chegada dos romanos. Suspeita-se que a desflorestação começa com os árabes. Segundo um texto do século XVI ainda havia muita floresta mas também já se colocava o problema da erosão dos solos nas áreas serranas ardidas. 

*Castanha*: apenas posso me basear em leituras que fui fazendo. Parece que a castanha de Monchique chegava aos mercados no final de Agosto. Ainda hoje a serra deverá ter certamente condições climáticas para esta cultura. Quanto à qualidade: desconheço que variedades havia em Monchique e se a castanha tinha qualidade. Sei apenas que tinha essa vantagem comercial de aparecer cedo nos mercados locais. Em relação ao castanheiro no sotavento: ainda existiam no século XVIII na serra de Tavira, segundo um documento da época. Provavelmente em áreas altas voltadas a Norte, que é onde aliás ainda restam um ou outro, segundo ouvi na aldeia de Vale Covo. Fiz umas caminhadas na zona e não consegui encontrar os tais castanheiros, mas também não vejo razões para os idosos da aldeia mentirem. Se a castanha tem futuro no Caldeirão? Bem, em Aracena resulta. A pluviosidade e as temperaturas são mais ou menos idênticas. Contudo vejo um problema no Caldeirão: parece-me que os solos estão mais degradados. Seria possível apurar variedades que tivessem qualidade e pudessem crescer em zonas mais propícias da serra? Não sei, mas por que não tentar?


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2015 às 18:08)

A floresta nativa (se não a tivessem tirado de lá) era obviamente a melhor situação para as Serras Algarvias, mas não podemos ser radicais, é muito melhor estarem lá os pinheiros do que não haver árvores nenhumas, o que iria aumentar ainda mais os problemas de erosão e de empobrecimento do solo já existentes. Já que eles (os pinheiros) lá estão vamos rentabiliza-los, através do aproveitamento do pinhão e da resinagem (embora seja mais frequente no pinheiro bravo também se faz no pinheiro manso), essas actividades poderiam trazer algum retorno às populações dessas zonas, além de serem actividades sustentáveis que, quando bem executadas, não põem em risco a vida das árvores.
Não me parece que o pinheiro manso (_Pinus pinea_) seja assim tão maléfico, até pode ser positivo pois funciona como espécie pioneira e ajuda a recuperar os solos dos anos de abusos e más praticas agrícolas e florestais, além disso o _P. pinea_ trata-se de uma espécie autoctone do Algarve, embora não dessa zona (_P. pinea_ é nativo das zonas mais costeiras, onde tem vindo a ser subsistido por campos de golfe, urbanizações e resorts turísticos).
A cobertura de _P. pinea_ pode igualmente ser benéfica para a fauna, já que diversas espécies se dão bem em ambientes florestados com pinheiros e até poderia promover o regresso do esquilo, espécie há muito desaparecida da região.

Eu desconheço as premissas que levaram a que fosse escolhido o _P. pinea_ para o leste Algarvio, mas não acho que sejam assim tão duvidosas como o Frederico sugere, as plantações com azinheiras e sobreiros sofrem de enorme mortalidade, muitas vezes mais de 70% das pequenas árvores não sobrevivem aos primeiros anos, podia optar-se pela sementeira mas também apresenta alguns problemas já que as bolotas recém semeadas seriam comidas em massa pelos javalis, ratos e restante fauna, levando a que poucos exemplares sobrevivessem (no entanto os exemplares que sobrevivessem aos primeiros meses teriam o potencial de se tornarem boas árvores). Já os pinheiros têm a vantagem de terem taxas de sucesso na plantação muito superiores aos Quercus e crescem mais depressa logo conseguem mais rapidamente conter os fluxos erosivos, têm a desvantagem de possuírem um maior risco de incêndio se forem plantados em monocultura, mas isso pode ser minimizado com asseiros de forma a quebrar a continuidade do coberto florestal, penso que foram estas as motivações que levaram à plantação de _P. pinea_ nessa zona.

Dado o péssimo estado dos solos dessa região poderia tentar-se nas novas áreas a arborizar uma associação mista de pinheiro-manso com azinheiras/sobreiros os pinheiros cresceriam mais rápido e providenciariam alguma proteção, humidade e matéria orgânica aos pequenos Quercus ajudando a fixa-los e a adapta-los melhor ao terreno, no longo prazo (80-100anos) poderiam ser retirados os pinheiros e ficariam apenas os Quercus, penso que essa seria a melhor solução a aplicar para nesta região em particular. Poderia tentar-se também no subcoberto do pinhal, a plantação de alguns exemplares de medronheiro (_Arbutus unedo_), é mais uma espécie autoctóne da região e iria trazer algum retorno financeiro, já que nessa região a produção de licores e de aguardente com base no medronho é um produto com bastante potencial.

Insistiria no pinheiro-manso por que é uma espécie resistente à secura e com maior capacidade de sobreviver à instalação no terreno que os Quercus.

Não pudemos ser sonhadores em relação à floresta, temos de ser mais práticos! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ficaria verdadeiramente chocado se em em vez pinheiros tivessem sido plantado eucaliptos, isso sim, seria um verdadeiro crime ambiental e não traria qualquer vantagem à região, já que nessa zona de solos pobres e regime de chuvas muito irregular, os eucaliptos teriam crescimentos muito pequenos e nunca chegariam a um termo de explorabilidade rentável, nem constituiriam uma mais valias ambiental.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2015 às 18:09)

Ui... Que post tão grande, nem me apercebi que já tinha escrito tanto.


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2015 às 20:20)

«Dado o péssimo estado dos solos dessa região poderia tentar-se nas novas áreas a arborizar uma associação mista de pinheiro-manso com azinheiras/sobreiros os pinheiros cresceriam mais rápido e providenciariam alguma proteção, humidade e matéria orgânica aos pequenos Quercus ajudando a fixa-los e a adapta-los melhor ao terreno, no longo prazo (80-100anos) poderiam ser retirados os pinheiros e ficariam apenas os Quercus, penso que essa seria a melhor solução a aplicar para nesta região em particular. Poderia tentar-se também no subcoberto do pinhal, a plantação de alguns exemplares de medronheiro (_Arbutus unedo_), é mais uma espécie autoctóne da região e iria trazer algum retorno financeiro, já que nessa região a produção de licores e de aguardente com base no medronho é um produto com bastante potencial.»

Também penso assim mas não vejo vontade para tal.


----------



## Matlo (17 Mai 2017 às 16:27)

Analisando  sertas polémicas,sobre as serras do caldeirão e monchique,sertifico que cada um diz o que nada corresponde ha' realidade.
Covide-vos a fazer uma visita pelas encostas da serra, depois a conversa sem duvida é outra.Tenho muito para vos dizer enseguida.


----------



## Matlo (20 Mai 2017 às 15:11)

frederico disse:


> «Dado o péssimo estado dos solos dessa região poderia tentar-se nas novas áreas a arborizar uma associação mista de pinheiro-manso com azinheiras/sobreiros os pinheiros cresceriam mais rápido e providenciariam alguma proteção, humidade e matéria orgânica aos pequenos Quercus ajudando a fixa-los e a adapta-los melhor ao terreno, no longo prazo (80-100anos) poderiam ser retirados os pinheiros e ficariam apenas os Quercus, penso que essa seria a melhor solução a aplicar para nesta região em particular. Poderia tentar-se também no subcoberto do pinhal, a plantação de alguns exemplares de medronheiro (_Arbutus unedo_), é mais uma espécie autoctóne da região e iria trazer algum retorno financeiro, já que nessa região a produção de licores e de aguardente com base no medronho é um produto com bastante potencial.»
> 
> Também penso assim mas não vejo vontade para tal.


----------



## Matlo (20 Mai 2017 às 15:18)

Matlo disse:


> Analisando  sertas polémicas,sobre as serras do caldeirão e monchique,sertifico que cada um diz o que nada corresponde ha' realidade.
> Covide-vos a fazer uma visita pelas encostas da serra, depois a conversa sem duvida é outra.Tenho muito para vos dizer enseguida.





MSantos disse:


> Ui... Que post tão grande, nem me apercebi que já tinha escrito tanto.





frederico disse:


> *Em relação aos romanos*: sabe-se que não povoaram a serra e ficaram pelo litoral e pelo barrocal. O aproveitamento agrícola e a desflorestação do litoral e do barrocal algarvio são até anteriores à chegada dos romanos. Suspeita-se que a desflorestação começa com os árabes. Segundo um texto do século XVI ainda havia muita floresta mas também já se colocava o problema da erosão dos solos nas áreas serranas ardidas.
> 
> *Castanha*: apenas posso me basear em leituras que fui fazendo. Parece que a castanha de Monchique chegava aos mercados no final de Agosto. Ainda hoje a serra deverá ter certamente condições climáticas para esta cultura. Quanto à qualidade: desconheço que variedades havia em Monchique e se a castanha tinha qualidade. Sei apenas que tinha essa vantagem comercial de aparecer cedo nos mercados locais. Em relação ao castanheiro no sotavento: ainda existiam no século XVIII na serra de Tavira, segundo um documento da época. Provavelmente em áreas altas voltadas a Norte, que é onde aliás ainda restam um ou outro, segundo ouvi na aldeia de Vale Covo. Fiz umas caminhadas na zona e não consegui encontrar os tais castanheiros, mas também não vejo razões para os idosos da aldeia mentirem. Se a castanha tem futuro no Caldeirão? Bem, em Aracena resulta. A pluviosidade e as temperaturas são mais ou menos idênticas. Contudo vejo um problema no Caldeirão: parece-me que os solos estão mais degradados. Seria possível apurar variedades que tivessem qualidade e pudessem crescer em zonas mais propícias da serra? Não sei, mas por que não tentar?





frederico disse:


> *Durante os últimos quadros comunitários de apoio os governos em colaboração com as autarquias e proprietários locais decidiram repetir no Algarve o erro cometido no século XIX e ao longo do século XX no Norte e Centro de Portugal. Com o pretexto do combate à desertificação e da recuperação da floresta, ideia bem acolhida pela população em geral, inculta no que concerne à temática, foram plantadas milhares de hectares de terras abandonadas com pinheiro-manso nos concelho de Castro Marim, Alcoutim, Tavira, Mértola ou Almodôvar. *
> 
> Duas a três décadas depois, os pinheiros por lá continuam, raquíticos, uma vez que a espécie não pertence a este meio. Diziam os engenheiros florestais que a azinheira e o sobreiro não eram uma boa opção para _reflorestar_, pois não crescem nestes solos degradados. Ora eu não sou engenheiro florestal, mas conheço como ninguém estas serras: e poderia dar a conhecer a estes ditos engenheiros inúmeros locais onde a regeneração natural se faz sem intervenção humana, e onde azinheiras e sobreiros crescem em condições à partida inóspitas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matlo (20 Mai 2017 às 15:29)

frederico disse:


> «Dado o péssimo estado dos solos dessa região poderia tentar-se nas novas áreas a arborizar uma associação mista de pinheiro-manso com azinheiras/sobreiros os pinheiros cresceriam mais rápido e providenciariam alguma proteção, humidade e matéria orgânica aos pequenos Quercus ajudando a fixa-los e a adapta-los melhor ao terreno, no longo prazo (80-100anos) poderiam ser retirados os pinheiros e ficariam apenas os Quercus, penso que essa seria a melhor solução a aplicar para nesta região em particular. Poderia tentar-se também no subcoberto do pinhal, a plantação de alguns exemplares de medronheiro (_Arbutus unedo_), é mais uma espécie autoctóne da região e iria trazer algum retorno financeiro, já que nessa região a produção de licores e de aguardente com base no medronho é um produto com bastante potencial.»
> 
> Também penso assim mas não vejo vontade para tal.


vontade ha', o terreno não o permite,hoje não a' ninguém para esse trabalho devido à forte desnivelamento do terreno,a produçãoé muito boa, e anual.


----------



## Matlo (20 Mai 2017 às 17:18)

MSantos disse:


> A floresta nativa (se não a tivessem tirado de lá) era obviamente a melhor situação para as Serras Algarvias, mas não podemos ser radicais, é muito melhor estarem lá os pinheiros do que não haver árvores nenhumas, o que iria aumentar ainda mais os problemas de erosão e de empobrecimento do solo já existentes. Já que eles (os pinheiros) lá estão vamos rentabiliza-los, através do aproveitamento do pinhão e da resinagem (embora seja mais frequente no pinheiro bravo também se faz no pinheiro manso), essas actividades poderiam trazer algum retorno às populações dessas zonas, além de serem actividades sustentáveis que, quando bem executadas, não põem em risco a vida das árvores.
> Não me parece que o pinheiro manso (_Pinus pinea_) seja assim tão maléfico, até pode ser positivo pois funciona como espécie pioneira e ajuda a recuperar os solos dos anos de abusos e más praticas agrícolas e florestais, além disso o _P. pinea_ trata-se de uma espécie autoctone do Algarve, embora não dessa zona (_P. pinea_ é nativo das zonas mais costeiras, onde tem vindo a ser subsistido por campos de golfe, urbanizações e resorts turísticos).
> A cobertura de _P. pinea_ pode igualmente ser benéfica para a fauna, já que diversas espécies se dão bem em ambientes florestados com pinheiros e até poderia promover o regresso do esquilo, espécie há muito desaparecida da região.
> 
> ...


Matlo diz,para falar assim   o Santos deve viver muito longe do caldeirão,e sem conhecer a realidade,os pinheiros la plantados não dão pinhas,mesmo
que dessem,quem é capaz de apanha-las nas encostas de forte desnivelamento? ja' pensou nisso!A riquesa do caldeirão era a cortiça,ja' não tenho nada,incendios 2004 e 2012 levaram tudo, agora so' mato, alto conbustivel para o fogo.Limpar varios hectares custa muito caro,mas onde ir buscar dinheiro para tal? a reforma não chega. Muita gente fala porque tem as costa à sombra.Na serra do caldeirão à tres decadas, que são feitas plantações de sobreiros ,foram plantados e abandonados, não existe la' nada, isso sim,  também é criminoso.Não foram os donos dos terrenos os autores de tais plantações,mas sim uma certa equipa de engenheiros, e como foi anunsiado, vem ai mais um assalto ao contribuinte, e ajudas da CE.
Peço que alguem tenha coragem para escrever em letras bem GORDAS a denunciar esta burla que vem e continua a ser praticada. So' indo ver no terreno para acreditar.Como foi escrito,por mais trinta anos esta' congelada a plantação de eucaliptos nas serras algarvias, muita gente esta fazendo festa.Então vamos ceifar mato! ja' nem isso val dinheiro, que fazer ? Esperar que chegue o fogo?NÃO!!isso NÃO! todos no's temos de levantar os braços. MEU POVO levanta-te ou morre. Assim alguem cantava la' por volta dos anos 60,eté ja' me esqueci o nome .(LOUVADO SEJA).
Quem não conhece diz que os eucaliptos naqueles terrenos pobres não crescem,gande mentira, não é preciso lentes de aumentar para ver o que la' esta'. Eu  tenho va'rios hectares de terreno na serra do caldeirão, herdados recentemente,e quero plantalos de EUCALIPTOS,se me for  refusada a 
autorisação,recorro a tribonal pedir uma innemisação ao estado.Quem quiser pode juntar-se comigo.







de sobreiros,


----------



## Matlo (23 Mai 2017 às 14:42)

frederico disse:


> *Durante os últimos quadros comunitários de apoio os governos em colaboração com as autarquias e proprietários locais decidiram repetir no Algarve o erro cometido no século XIX e ao longo do século XX no Norte e Centro de Portugal. Com o pretexto do combate à desertificação e da recuperação da floresta, ideia bem acolhida pela população em geral, inculta no que concerne à temática, foram plantadas milhares de hectares de terras abandonadas com pinheiro-manso nos concelho de Castro Marim, Alcoutim, Tavira, Mértola ou Almodôvar. *
> 
> Duas a três décadas depois, os pinheiros por lá continuam, raquíticos, uma vez que a espécie não pertence a este meio. Diziam os engenheiros florestais que a azinheira e o sobreiro não eram uma boa opção para _reflorestar_, pois não crescem nestes solos degradados. Ora eu não sou engenheiro florestal, mas conheço como ninguém estas serras: e poderia dar a conhecer a estes ditos engenheiros inúmeros locais onde a regeneração natural se faz sem intervenção humana, e onde azinheiras e sobreiros crescem em condições à partida inóspitas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matlo (24 Mai 2017 às 21:50)

Quem não tem conhecimento das serras algarvias, diz para que la' se plante castanheiros e nogueiras. O terreno não permite esse plantio,
se ouver um progeto para isso,é mais um assalto ao contribuinte , e ajudas da CE.Assim tem sido nas 3 ultimas decadas, grandes plantações de sobreiros,fazendo grandes regos, desformando assim o terreno, ai os embientalistas têm os olhos vendados,resultado não esta' la' nada. 
Agora pergunto! onde esta' o controlo?--Pinhriros,sim ,poucos escaparam ao fogo,mas não dão pinhas,e que dessem , hoje não à ninguem capaz de 
ir apanhar pinhas naquelas montnhas, isso  é mesmo para esquecer.


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2017 às 19:43)

Matlo disse:


> Quem não tem conhecimento das serras algarvias, diz para que la' se plante castanheiros e nogueiras. O terreno não permite esse plantio,
> se ouver um progeto para isso,é mais um assalto ao contribuinte , e ajudas da CE.Assim tem sido nas 3 ultimas decadas, grandes plantações de sobreiros,fazendo grandes regos, desformando assim o terreno, ai os embientalistas têm os olhos vendados,resultado não esta' la' nada.
> Agora pergunto! onde esta' o controlo?--Pinhriros,sim ,poucos escaparam ao fogo,mas não dão pinhas,e que dessem , hoje não à ninguem capaz de
> ir apanhar pinhas naquelas montnhas, isso  é mesmo para esquecer.



Depende da zona da serra. 

A serra de Monchique tem condicoes naturais optimas para o castanheiro e para a nogueira. No ano passado estive la e ainda vi soutos perto da Foia. Antigamente toda a vertente Norte da serra estava coberta de castanheiros. Nas serras xistosas a Norte de Monchique ja no litoral alentejano vi castanheiros e nogueiras nos vales das ribeiras. Na serra do Caldeirao, na parte central que e mais humida, tambem e possivel essa cultura nos vales, mas nao nas encostas. O que se da bem nas encostas do Caldeirao e o *sobreiro* e o *medronheiro* nas zonas mais humidas e a *azinheira* na parte mais seca, que ja se situa perto do Guadiana. 

Um dos grandes problemas do pinheiro e que nao cria emprego nenhum nem fixa populacoes! E existem alternativas que podem criar empregos, como a cultura da vinha, das ervas aromaticas, a exploracao da cortica, a criacao de porco preto, a producao de queijos, etc. O pinheiro e um erro ambiental, economico e social!


----------



## viegaslouro (23 Jun 2017 às 15:48)

Matlo disse:


> Analisando  sertas polémicas,sobre as serras do caldeirão e monchique,sertifico que cada um diz o que nada corresponde ha' realidade.
> Covide-vos a fazer uma visita pelas encostas da serra, depois a conversa sem duvida é outra.Tenho muito para vos dizer enseguida.


Boa tarde,

Sendo eu um Viegas Louro de São Brás de Alportel, herdeiro dos antigos donos da fábrica de cortiça junto ao terminal rodoviário, perguntava-lhe se se pode identificar para além do seu "apelido" de forma a que possamos aclarar algumas coisas que aqui são ditas. Como deve saber a minha família tem terras em San Brás, Tavira e Loulé, com sobreiros com mais de 100 anos. Uns plantados na soalheira e outros na umbria, sendo que os de umbria deram melhores resultados. Na zona de San Brás, temos poucos, principalmente na zona de S. Romão. Em Loulé, ainda temos parte da herdade do Godinho, em Salir. Em Tavira, temos parte da Herdade do Monte das Cruzes, em Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo, que ardeu toda em 2012.


----------

